# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Yêu cầu phần mềm >  xin hướng dẫn sử dụng hệ điều hành Ubuntu 11.04???

## dungwinline

có bạn nào có tai liệu tiếng việt thì cho mình xin nha, cám ơn!!!

----------

